# Teething and bad breath



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys , my Puppy is 4 month and 1 week old still teething but the last 2 days he have bad breath...the smell has a hint of blood in my opinion. Also about 5 days ago he had small swollen on his right mouth. He been licking his gum and not interested in playing tug at all. My question is , are this normal for puppy that still teething ? Is there something i can do to help him like to reduce the pain if there is any ?


----------



## odins_raven (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds like maybe he lost a baby tooth?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

The only thing I noticed when Zeeva was teething was her chewing up all my heels :C

Never saw swollen gums or even felt like she was in pain...

I've read ice cubes help numb the area and may reduce swelling.


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

one thing i noticed with my pup is that a few of her baby teeth have a bit of blood around them, and her molors or chompers seem to be a bit big looking for her mouth


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Did any of u ever smell the bad breath ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger had atrocious, drive you from the room, breath. I had to look it up to see if it was related and it was. It went away when the teething was over. Give him bones to chew on. That seemed to help a little


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Gunners breath was terrible when he was teething but never had much pain but he did have a lot of ice cubes,I mixed low sodium chicken broth with water to make them.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a natural formula that can ease poor little Ace's pain!
Pet Alive Pup Teeth Granules
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/PetAlive-PupTeeth-Granules-Teething-Pets/dp/B000LY8HL4[/ame]
*
What are the ingredients of PupTeeth Granules?*
*PetAlive PupTeeth Granules* contain the following 100% natural ingredients:  
* Chamomilla (30C)* is a well-known homeopathic remedy for colic and teething. Chamomilla is useful for relieving pain and soothing puppies and kittens who are uncomfortable and irritable. 
*Calc. Phos. (6C)* is a biochemic tissue salt which restores strength to the body and is useful during times of growth and development. It is also excellent for improving circulation and the health of bones and teeth.
 *Mag. Phos (6C) *is a biochemic tissue salt that acts as a natural pain-reliever and is especially useful for teething pains and digestive discomfort like cramps, flatulence and colic. ​ * Passiflora incarnata* is also called Passion Flower and is used as a soothing and quieting herb. This ingredient will relieve pain and calm your teething pet. 
* Matricaria recutita* (German Chamomile) was regarded as one of the nine sacred herbs given to the world by ancient Anglo-Saxons. In modern times it is widely used as a gentle anti-inflammatory and soothing herb.
(PetAlive PupTeeth Granules contain no gluten, artificial flavors, colors or preservatives)


Moms


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

yea her breath do seem a bit off


----------



## kay88 (May 27, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Hey guys , my Puppy is 4 month and 1 week old still teething but the last 2 days he have bad breath...the smell has a hint of blood in my opinion. Also about 5 days ago he had small swollen on his right mouth. He been licking his gum and not interested in playing tug at all. My question is , are this normal for puppy that still teething ? Is there something i can do to help him like to reduce the pain if there is any ?


Ours was still teething at 6 months (she was slow for everything) so it's certainly possible that he's teething. Also, we noticed she had what we joked was old nacho smelling breath while she was teething. Ice cubes and frozen dog toys (I thing pet stages makes one) work well...or I've heard that a frozen wash cloth (make sure it's not being shredded too well).


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Did any of u ever smell the bad breath ?


When teething they chew up anything so she might have picked an old toy or maybe dusty iron, Vicky did that once smelled like blood but its just rusty iron idk why she loves it that much but it smells terrible!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Hey guys , my Puppy is 4 month and 1 week old still teething but the last 2 days he have bad breath...the smell has a hint of blood in my opinion. Also about 5 days ago he had small swollen on his right mouth. He been licking his gum and not interested in playing tug at all. My question is , are this normal for puppy that still teething ? Is there something i can do to help him like to reduce the pain if there is any ?


I love how my puppy is older then your. Because I have been there and done that already. Haha. Any who. This is the stage they lose their puppy smell and puppy breath. And teething makes it worse. What I did for my guy was get a wet rag. Ring it out to look like a rope. Freeze it, it freezes fast which is a good thing because it melts just as fast. When it's frozen hard. Take it out and let your boy chew on it. I was giving my boy ice cube, but instead of chewing them, he swallowed them whole =/. The rag should help easy any pain plus they like to chew. Try to get greenies or teeth cleaning treats. Luckily you don't have a cat, or you would have to deal with cat poop breath =(


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen is teething now. He currently has three teeth left...all three are his canines. So right now he has seven! His breath is horrible right now. Hopefully only two more weeks!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

d4lilbitz said:


> Isen is teething now. He currently has three teeth left...all three are his canines. So right now he has seven! His breath is horrible right now. Hopefully only two more weeks!


My boy has all his adult teeth now. I can tell ya that it will get better. Well, it still smell like dog breath.... But a lot better with out the blood smell.


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

Was just noticing this the other day, believe it or not.

My boy is only just 5 months old... and I think he's really starting to lose his baby teeth and adult teeth are coming through - and i think the gums are really sore because he doesn't want to chew on any bones at the moment?

He's been taking all the meat off his chicken wings/drumsticks etc. and leaving the bones.

But then I gave him some raw lamb without bones and devoured it. And he's really getting into the dry food at the moment more than ever. Seems like he's taking the easier options on his mouth? And yeah, his breath smells a little fishy at the moment and he hasn't even had any fish lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

onyxkaiser said:


> Was just noticing this the other day, believe it or not.
> 
> My boy is only just 5 months old... and I think he's really starting to lose his baby teeth and adult teeth are coming through - and i think the gums are really sore because he doesn't want to chew on any bones at the moment?
> 
> ...


Mine started losing them at 4.5 months so it's very possible for you pup to be teething at 5 months.


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Mine started losing them at 4.5 months so it's very possible for you pup to be teething at 5 months.


How long did it take for the full (or most of) the adult set to come through?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

onyxkaiser said:


> How long did it take for the full (or most of) the adult set to come through?


Once he lost one they all started to come out one right after the another. He started to get his adult teeth in right after he lost his baby teeth. His baby teeth on the bottom fell out after he grew the adult teeth behind them. Looked like he had two sets of teeth kinda like a shark. I would say it took about a month to have all his adult teeth in and baby teeth out.


----------

